# Auster br86



## Noel Wilson (Oct 9, 2018)

Can someone tell me the minimim radius needed for a Auster br86 thanks


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Noel
Aster say 2 metre radius (about 6 foot 8 inch) but they run much easier and will pull better on bigger radius so I'd suggest around 2 1/2 metre (7 to 8 foot radius) and above. 
Hope this helps
Russell


----------

